

[DOC] Perf Audits for Blink and DevTools, CNet, Wikipedia, Time by Paul Irish - kingzain
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K-mKOqiUiSjgZTEscBLjtjd6E67oiK8H2ztOiq5tigk

======
mastre_
Pretty awesome stuff from Paul Irish, as usual. Really digs deep to understand
where the slowness comes from, which is _huge_ on mobile -- even current-gen
flagships have trouble with poorly composed HTML/JS/CSS.

